# Lüftergitter im Gehäuse-Deckel entfernen?



## jenzy (26. Dezember 2009)

*Lüftergitter im Gehäuse-Deckel entfernen?*

Hallo zusammen 

Wollte mal wissen ob es sinvoll wäre die Gitter über den Lüfter im Gehäuse-Deckel so zu entfernen wie auf dem Bild zu sehen (rote Markierung). Weil Lüfter ohne Gitter davor leiser sind, oder liege Ich damit falsch. Oder wird das ganze dan zu instabil ??

hier noch bessere Fotos vom Gehäuse Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT Gamma Tower - PURE BLACK

ps: Bild ist schlecht Ich weiß! nein möchte keine neuen Lüfter kaufen, weil ich meine orangenen Xigmatek sehr mag


----------



## herethic (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lüftergitter im Gehäuse-Deckel entfernen?*

Lol und wo ist dein Bild?
Meinst du dein Profilbild?


----------



## jenzy (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lüftergitter im Gehäuse-Deckel entfernen?*

hatte das falsche Bild deswegen, jetzt ist es da


----------



## jenzy (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lüftergitter im Gehäuse-Deckel entfernen?*

weiß keiner was ???


----------



## kress (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lüftergitter im Gehäuse-Deckel entfernen?*

Nya, kommt drauf an, wie schnell die Lüfter drehen, aber das wird sich von der Lautstärke nicht viel nehmen. Und wegen ein wahrscheinlich unmerkliches Absinken des Geräuschpegels zu riskieren das irgendwas in die ungeschützen Lüfter kommt, lohnt sich mMn nicht.


----------



## jenzy (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lüftergitter im Gehäuse-Deckel entfernen?*

Kommt schon nichts in den Lüfter rein  würde ja auch optisch schöner aussehen  aber halt die Stabilität


----------



## kress (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lüftergitter im Gehäuse-Deckel entfernen?*

Musst du die Gitter raussägen oder kann man die normal abnehmen?


----------



## jenzy (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lüftergitter im Gehäuse-Deckel entfernen?*

müsste die wenn raussagen oder abpitschen


----------



## kress (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lüftergitter im Gehäuse-Deckel entfernen?*

Na ich denke, solangs nur im Gehäuse-Deckel ist, dürfst ja in Ordnung gehn.


----------



## schlappe89 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lüftergitter im Gehäuse-Deckel entfernen?*

Würde mal bezweifeln dass das ohne Gitter optisch besser aussieht (is Geschmackssache), aber damit es wenigstens gut aussieht muss man sehr ordentlich arbeiten. Sonst gibts Kratzer oder blanke Metallstellen usw.
Leistung/Lautstärke: 
Bei Zwei 120mm Lüftern stellt sich mir die Frage "braucht man mehr Leistung?".
Ich hab einen 120 Lüfter vor nehm Gitter und der macht ab 850 Krach wobei viel vom Lüfter verdeckt ist (billiges Coolermaster Gehäuse).
Wenn du zwei Lüfter hast sollten die doch auf kleiner Drehzahl genug Luft pusten oder?


----------



## Dr.Speed (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Lüftergitter im Gehäuse-Deckel entfernen?*

Also der Leisungsgewinn ist gegen Null, da der größte Teil der Lüfterblätterfläche so schon frei ist. Du läufst eigentlich nur Gefahr, dass es instabil wird und ein paar Teile lose werden und das vibrieren anfangen, sodass du höchsten eine Lautstärkesteigerung erreichst. Nebenbei gelangt der Stab noch leichter in dein Case, was nicht unbedingt gut für die hardware ist.
Außerdem sähe es für mich nicht unbedingt schick aus, wenn solche Löcher im Deckel wären. Wenn mehr Leistund, dann neue Lüfter.


----------

